# Distribution Block for 12V Accessories



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

I am in the process of purchasing items for my install. I will be adding a H701 to a W205 I already own. I wanted to find a way to power it without tapping into the harness at the headunit. In the future, I can see myself adding other Alpine accessories like the HD tuner, Sirius/XM and perhaps the bluetooth module. I may also need fans to ensure my amps dont get too hot as I plan to hide them under a false floor. I was looking for a clean way to power all my accessories and found these distribution blocks from RV Powerhouse. The input wire is up to 4 gauge and they have blocks that have 3, 6, 9. 12 and 15 outputs. I believe I would need two: one for power and one for ground. They would be tied into the main distribution block that also powers my two amps. What do you think? I was pretty excited when I found these:
RV Powerhouse - A Powerful Selection of Quality RV and Marine Parts


----------



## eriley (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm pretty excited that you found those, I'd like to stick with the same brand when I buy dist stuff so it all looks uniform, but it may be worthwhile to get a couple of these.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

I've used very similar blocks like that for my remote leads. Run the remote to a 20A or 30A relay, relay output to this block, then any accessories you want to come on with the head unit (amps, lights, processors, etc). Make sure you fuse accordingly.


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

Infinity said:


> I've used very similar blocks like that for my remote leads. Run the remote to a 20A or 30A relay, relay output to this block, then any accessories you want to come on with the head unit (amps, lights, processors, etc). Make sure you fuse accordingly.


So I wonder if I should get three of these. One for power, another for ground and a third for remote turn on. Where would be the easiest place to tap into power and ground if I were to use the relay?

Also, it doesnt say what kind of connectors it accepts on the outputs or what gauge wire for the outputs. I was planning to use 16 gauge since I will have extra speaker wire available.


----------



## underPSI (Dec 2, 2008)

I installed this in my truck just out of ease. It sure makes it easy to just grab the wire you need and connect.

Painless Wiring CirKit boss


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Blue Sea 5026 ST Blade Fuse Block w/ Cover - 12 Circuit - eBay (item 320374772189 end time Jun-21-09 09:59:06 PDT)
Does power and ground.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

2nd the BlueSea. Purchased one to use on my truck install after using it bought another one to have one hand.

The are very well constructed and work great for add-on's. Check ebay they have many different types available and you can get them at a pretty decent price if you search a little.


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

ca90ss said:


> Blue Sea 5026 ST Blade Fuse Block w/ Cover - 12 Circuit - eBay (item 320374772189 end time Jun-21-09 09:59:06 PDT)
> Does power and ground.


Ok, because I am slow (at least I feel that way), can you indicate on the photo where power and ground is, and how you would wire the thing (is all the power on one side and all the ground on the other side). Also what kind of wire would this accept and what terminal ends would you need. Thanks for the help I would appreciate it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

standard power rings, in the pic the ground is on the left and the power is on the right, its those bolts with the nuts where you would hook up power and ground


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Only issue I see with the Blue Sea blocks are fuse sizes. Pretty sure those little atc fuses only go up to 30 amps. That might work for some, but out of my four amps, only two could be used.


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

bass_lover1 said:


> Only issue I see with the Blue Sea blocks are fuse sizes. Pretty sure those little atc fuses only go up to 30 amps. That might work for some, but out of my four amps, only two could be used.


This would not be my main distro block. I would only use these for smaller accessories like the H701, crossflow fans, Alpine HD tuner, etc. 

Ok, so I've got the inputs now. What about outgoing wiring. Is all one side power and the other side all ground? or is the bottom all power and the 6 terminals at the top w/o fuses the grounds-I'm thinking this is it...


----------



## qpwoeiruty999 (May 15, 2007)

Shelbrain said:


> This would not be my main distro block. I would only use these for smaller accessories like the H701, crossflow fans, Alpine HD tuner, etc.
> 
> Ok, so I've got the inputs now. What about outgoing wiring. Is all one side power and the other side all ground? or is the bottom all power and the 6 terminals at the top w/o fuses the grounds-I'm thinking this is it...


Whatever is fused, it should be positive and whatever not fused should be negative. By the way, i have been also looking for something similar and the BLUE SEA 5025 seems ideal for me. Search on ebay and you'll find it lower than 20 USD. Unfortunately for me, shipping to Europe is not offerred by many sellers. I could only find 1 selling it at 32 USD + shipping.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Another vote for the Blue Seas. I've had one in my car for 4 years now with absolutely no problems at all.


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

I simply use these when I need multiple connections. You can add a connection and not have to disconnect the main. I use a larger, fused and dedicated main from a battery to supply the connector.

Amazon.com: Special 4 Conductor Wall Nuts, 100 Pack: Home Improvement


----------



## qpwoeiruty999 (May 15, 2007)

czechm8 said:


> I simply use these when I need multiple connections. You can add a connection and not have to disconnect the main. I use a larger, fused and dedicated main from a battery to supply the connector.
> 
> Amazon.com: Special 4 Conductor Wall Nuts, 100 Pack: Home Improvement


This is valid only if your output cables are the same size as your input cable. Otherwise, you'll need to fuse them with propably inline fuse holders?

In any case, the Blue sea seems by far better than any other fuse block i've encountered, especially at this price


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

Well I just bought the one on ebay that the other poster mentioned. Does anyone have any pictures of their Blue Seas block installed in an amprack or installed anywhere else? The only ones I can find are under the hood and I was looking to see how someone used it in their trunk. Thanks


----------



## Brucegbombara (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm a noob to car audio, where would I get the power from to power up the blue sea block? This is exactly what I need to power my tuners. Would I just run a wire from the battery to the block?


----------



## wannabesq (Apr 13, 2011)

Just run a line from your amp distro blocks to the smaller fuse block for the misc. accessories. Or run a dedicated 10 or 8 gauge line from the battery (with it's own fuse by the battery) to the dash and power the radio and the accessories with it, to take the factory power wiring more out of the equation.


----------



## Brucegbombara (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a 0 gauge running to a distro block with the 4 gauges out. How big of a wire does the blue sea distro block accept? Like can I power it with a 16 gauge speaker wire? Thanks for responding


----------

